# Hardscape Only! Need aquascaping help 75g green terror tank



## philipraposo1982 (23 Dec 2016)

This is my tank and fish as of a few weeks ago.  I will be be redoing this tank for a few reason.

1.  Since I recently moved, my tap water here is extremely hard and plant grow is stalled.  GH kh and TDS is way too high here and I won't be able to grow plants.

2. My green terror will grow quite large and I would like to ensure that he has alot of space to swim.  Currently there is just too much in his way.  Although for now it's now a huge deal but he will need more room soon.

3.  I don't have a means of setting up rodi unit nor do I want to.  I would rather focus on a wood and rock scape only.  Something natural looking.

4.  The plants I currently have are on a slow decline and algae is quickly starting to take over.  I will attempt to sell as much of the wood and plants as I can.  Hopefully all of it will sell.

WHAT IS THE PLAN?!

Well I need some ideas/inspiration as to what I should do for the new scape.  I am keeping the white sand but will mix in some darker sands and such to try and creat a more natural look.  

I am also thinking fewer rocks but larger ones for the new scape.  Similar type of rock I think.  Not sure yet.

For wood I would like something not as twisty and dangly.  Something bulky and sits on the bottom or something with rocks but it shouldn't be in the way too much.   I want lots of open space for swimming.

Any suggestions or ideas of what I should do?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 
I'm not a keeper of <"large cichlids">, but I like these. If I was to keep them I would definitely want plants to help with biological filtration. 

Floating plants would be good, Water Lettuce perhaps (_"Pistia stratiotes_")?





philipraposo1982 said:


> Since I recently moved, my tap water here is extremely hard and plant grow is stalled. GH kh and TDS is way too high here and I won't be able to grow plants.


It shouldn't stop you <"growing plants">. Java fern will even grew in brackish water and _Anubias_ is often used in tanks for Rift Valley Cichlids. 

Some plants prefer harder water, Horn-wort _<"Ceratophyllum demersum">, _as a sub-surface floater, would do for your tank.





philipraposo1982 said:


> I don't have a means of setting up rodi unit nor do I want to.


Could you use rain-water? I know you would need a lot, but it might be possible. 





philipraposo1982 said:


> The plants I currently have are on a slow decline and algae is quickly starting to take over. I will attempt to sell as much of the wood and plants as I can.


This may be a nutrient effect, either: 

Much higher levels of nutrients in the tap water then you had before, and no fast growing plants to exploit them. Floating plants would be ideal, if it is high nutrient levels, because of their access to aerial CO2.
The harder water interfering with the solubility, or uptake, of phosphorus (P), magnesium (Mg) or iron (Fe). 
cheers Darrel


----------



## philipraposo1982 (23 Dec 2016)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm not a keeper of <"large cichlids">, but I like these. If I was to keep them I would definitely want plants to help with biological filtration.
> 
> Floating plants would be good, Water Lettuce perhaps (_"Pistia stratiotes_")?It shouldn't stop you <"growing plants">. Java fern will even grew in brackish water and _Anubias_ is often used in tanks for Rift Valley Cichlids.
> ...






I use this massive bunch of pathos plant as my fast growing nutrient sucker.  It does incredibly well.

As far as rain water, that's not going to work because I live in a high-rise building and have a huge calcony but it's fully covered so I don't have the means to collect it.  Also not enough water.

Many folks over at planted tank.net feel the same about not being successful growing plants in my water.  At least not thriving ones like I had previous.

I have accepted this and ready to rescape the aquarium.  Just need some ideas/suggestions 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (23 Dec 2016)

Hi all, 





philipraposo1982 said:


> I use this massive bunch of pathos plant as my fast growing nutrient sucker.


That will do nicely.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (23 Dec 2016)

You can search for videos of ADG aquarium design groups from Texas. Brothers Senske are good in creating hardscape only tanks.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (23 Dec 2016)

Alright thanks, I will check it out

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (29 Dec 2016)

Hi,
Love the current scape, I think that the thinner branches work best in hardscape only as they take up less volume so allow for more free swimming space whilst creating an illusion of fullness. A practical advantage narrower root like wood has over larger pieces also is that you can keep the substrate more open allowing for better circulation and fewer dead spots which is key to maintaining water quality where plants arnt there to help out......easier to see the fish too!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

